# Booting Gentoo on a SATA drive with nForce 520 chipset

## OriginalJay

Last week I attempted to install Gentoo on a spare AMD machine with specs as follows:

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ CPU

Biostar TF520-A2 motherboard (nForce 520 chipset)

WD 80GB SATA HDD

2GB Crucial Memory

Some old Hitachi DVD drive I had laying around

I booted up the 2007.0 (AMD64) minimal install CD and set up the hard drive with standard partitions(boot, swap, root), with the drive configured as /dev/sda.

Installed the latest gentoo-sources, configured, compiled.  went through the entire installation without a hitch, until i restarted.

I'm getting the error: 

!!Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device

!!The root block device is unspecified or not detected 

To be sure my drive wasn't getting loaded as IDE on bootup, I loaded the BusyBox shell to check if there were any devices at /dev/hda,hdb,etc. and there was nothing.

Well, I figured that I had made an error in my kernel configuration, so I loaded the Gentoo cd back up, chrooted back into my installation and checked out the kernel.

It looked ok to me, had SCSI disk support enabled, as well as the nvidia sata driver under

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

At this point, I have tried dozens of driver combinations, and have scoured Google, the gentoo-wiki and these forums for some idea of what specific configuration I need to use in my kernel, with absolutely no luck.  I even resorted to trying genkernel, and that doesn't seem to work either.

Most of the documentation I'm finding does not seem relevant, as the SATA support seems to have been moved out from under the SCSI drivers, as I remember from previous Gentoo setups.

If anyone can offer me any kind of help, point in the right direction, etc., I would greatly appreciate it.

Also, here is the output of lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)

00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 045b (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)
```

----------

## cctsurf

I'm running a system with a similar configuration, and it runs just fine.  Are you running stable or unstable?  What are applicable parts of your .config?

Here is what I've got in my .config:

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set
```

```

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

```

----------

## OriginalJay

I used genkernel last, and that is what is configured now, and i'm sure it has enabled support for many devices I don't need, but for the sake of argument:

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y
```

I apologize for the length     :Shocked: 

Perhaps there are conflicting drivers somewhere in there?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## cctsurf

It seems more likely that something that is necessary for boot is being built as a module, I am not greatly familiar with genkernel, but one thing your list doesn't include is scsi generic support, all my hard drives show up as /dev/sg[01234] as well as sd[abc...]

----------

## gentoo_ram

I have a motherboard with an nVidia chipset that's not exactly the same, but it's close (MCP67).  I operate my SATA drives in AHCI mode.  Go into the BIOS and look for some kind of settings about the SATA mode.  There might be something about AHCI or "compatibility" modes.  Try to select that in the BIOS.

You should see lines like:

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001c100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 376

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001c180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 376

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001c200 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 376

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001c280 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 376

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000AAKS-22TMA0, 12.01C01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-212D, 1.21, max UDMA/66

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata2: EH pending after completion, repeating EH (cnt=4)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3400620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-2 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Looks like you added all of the "Low-level SCSI driver" in the kernel compile.  Take those out, you don't need 'em.

Be sure to include:

Device Drivers  ---> 

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

 <*>   AHCI SATA support

SCSI device support  --->  

  <*> SCSI disk support    

SCSI generic is not needed to boot, they may be modules.

But also,

  [ ] SCSI low-level drivers  --->   

You shouldn't need any of those unless you have an actual SCSI card in a PCI slot somewhere.

You could also try:

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

 <*>   NVIDIA SATA support      

I have it included in my kernel even though I'm not using it.  Again, check the BIOS about the device mode of the SATA controller.

This is with kernel v2.6.23-gentoo-r2.  How old is your kernel?  That could have a big effect on the discussion.  Be sure you have something at least 2.6.20.  I had issues with NVidia devices on kernels older than that.

I can post my whole .config if you really need it.

One more IMPORTANT thing...

Are you trying to install with a SATA CD/DVD drive or PATA?  I couldn't get the 2007.0 kernel to recognize my SATA DVD drive on install.  I could only install with a PATA DVD drive.  I had to install a PATA drive temporarily to install.  And the network drive might not work right on the 2007.0 install CD kernel.  I had to copy enough packages over via a USB flash drive to compile my own kernel and get something new enough (2.6.21, at least) for the network driver to work.  A PITA.  But once you get a modern kernel running, it'll be fine.  They *really* need to get a newer install disk.  The current one just doesn't work on modern NVidia chipsets in my experience.

----------

## OriginalJay

gentoo_ram, 

I did as you suggested, disabled SCSI low-level drivers and enabled:

```
Device Drivers --->

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

<*> AHCI SATA support 
```

as well as

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

<*> NVIDIA SATA support 
```

Also, I changed the SATA mode in the BIOS to AHCI (it was set previously at IDE).

At boot, I'm getting the messages you describe, i.e.

 *Quote:*   

> scsi0 : ahci
> 
> scsi1 : ahci
> 
> scsi2 : ahci
> ...

 

However, at this point, I'm getting different errors that all look like:

```
ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)
```

It tries to repeat detection of the SATA devices several times, but always fails.  Then after it (correctly) detects the IDE DVD drive I'm using, I get the familiar

!!Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device

!!The root block device is unspecified or not detected 

To answer your other question, I'm using the latest kernel source, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3.

I really hope someone can help me, as this is becoming very frustrating.  I've never had this much trouble installing Gentoo before   :Sad: 

Thanks to everyone for your replies.

----------

## gentoo_ram

 *OriginalJay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> However, at this point, I'm getting different errors that all look like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

So it can't talk to the drive.  That's not good.  The only thing I can think is to check the 1.5/3.0 Gbps selector on the drive and maybe the BIOS.  I'm assuming this chipset is capable of 3.0Gbps.  I know on some SATA drives I have purchased there is a jumper that selects which speed it operates at.  If the jumper is set to limit to 1.5, remove that jumper.  Maybe there's something in the BIOS about this.

My BIOS will detect a SATA drive. Does the BIOS seem to recognize the drive on your machine?

Maybe the drive is bad, have you checked in another computer?

----------

## AaronPPC

I don't know if it still applies, but I have the 590 chipset and I had to enable multi-disk support in order for my (single) SATA drive to be seen.  That was a year ago, though.

----------

## darkelvenangel

Hi found the topic and I think I have your solution. 

But first do you boot from a Ram drive?  If you do that might just be the problem. when it asks for the Root device try entering you root drive.  Mine is /dev/sdb3

otherwise try this

Boot up with your old kernel as I assume this works correctly

First off you need to run

```
dmesg | grep ata
```

This will tell you what Kernel drives you need.

Next you need to compile your Kernel with the drives built in not as modules.

Try to boot again and see if that works for you.

Good luck.  I had the same problem when I updated to this kernel and this is how I fixed it.

----------

## cyrillic

 *OriginalJay wrote:*   

> However, at this point, I'm getting different errors that all look like:
> 
> ```
> ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)
> 
> ...

 

It sounds like you have the old IDE drivers enabled in the kernel (CONFIG_IDE=y), and this is causing a conflict with the new libata drivers (CONFIG_ATA=y).

Try disabling the entire IDE section, and see if libata works properly then.

----------

## OriginalJay

 *darkelvenangel wrote:*   

> Hi found the topic and I think I have your solution. 
> 
> But first do you boot from a Ram drive?  If you do that might just be the problem. when it asks for the Root device try entering you root drive.  Mine is /dev/sdb3
> 
> otherwise try this
> ...

 

I don't have an old kernel, as this is a new install, not an upgrade.  I also do not boot from a RAM drive.   :Sad: 

----------

## OriginalJay

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *OriginalJay wrote:*   However, at this point, I'm getting different errors that all look like:
> 
> ```
> ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)
> 
> ...

 

I've tried this already and I simply have the same problem...except then it doesn't recognize my IDE DVD drive either.    :Sad: 

I still have not been able to get this to work, although I'm having less and less time to screw with it as the holidays approach.  If anyone else has any ideas, I would be *very* glad to hear them, though.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OriginalJay

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

>  *OriginalJay wrote:*   
> 
> However, at this point, I'm getting different errors that all look like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This motherboard does support 3.0Gbps, however the HDD I'm using is an older WD 1.5Gbps SATA, so there's no speed limiting jumper to mess with.  The BIOS does see the drive as well.  Is it possible that this drive is just not fully compatible with my particular chipset?  This doesn't seem likely, as the Gentoo boot CD sees the drive just fine....as did Windows XP when it was installed prior to Gentoo.  Also, after  I first started having problems, I ran an extensive battery of tests on the HDD and all returned with no errors.   :Sad:    Kinda wish they did...that would have been an easy problem to fix.

----------

## darkelvenangel

OriginalJay,

  If the live CD can access your drive we should be able to get this to work it's all in the kernel settings, and possibly the bootloader settings.

Can you post the dmesg output from you live CD?

Also what boot loader are you using GRUB or LILO?

----------

## OriginalJay

 *darkelvenangel wrote:*   

> OriginalJay,
> 
>   If the live CD can access your drive we should be able to get this to work it's all in the kernel settings, and possibly the bootloader settings.
> 
> Can you post the dmesg output from you live CD?
> ...

 

I'm using GRUB, and here's the output from dmesg on the live CD:

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 23 22:03:13 UTC 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7be0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fee3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fee3080

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007fee97c0

ACPI: HPET (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000098) @ 0x000000007fee9a80

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fee9ac0

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fee9740

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA NVDAACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x0000000000000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523903

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1016 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2927 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32960 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515723

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ fe7e000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2054620k/2096000k available (2595k kernel code, 40636k reserved, 750k data, 228k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5229.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=26146691)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 28k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12559924

Detected 12.559 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5224.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=26120752)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 583 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

time.c: Detected 2612.466 MHz processor.

migration_cost=194

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 4723k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:08.0

Boot video device is 0000:04:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU1B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU2B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU1B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU2B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fa000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[045b:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[045a:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0458:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0459:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP65: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE-MCP65: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP65: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP65: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xec00-0xec07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4481B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [AUB2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [AUBA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-3.1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-3.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.1

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -62 received

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0a.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD800 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD808 irq 21

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up <unknown> (SStatus A3229F83 SControl 0)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156250000 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JD-75MS 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156250000 512-byte hdwr sectors (80000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156250000 512-byte hdwr sectors (80000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: unknown partition table

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc20000044000, 00:e0:4d:2f:4b:04, IRQ 19

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc20000044000, 00:e0:4d:2f:4b:04, IRQ 19

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

r8169: eth0: link down

r8169: eth0: link down

r8169: eth0: link up

usb 2-3.3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-3.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech G9 Laser Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech G9 Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.3

input: Logitech G9 Laser Mouse as /class/input/input4

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech G9 Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.3

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

usb 2-3.3: USB disconnect, address 4

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Thanks once again for your continued help.

----------

## cyrillic

It looks like the LiveCD works properly because it uses the sata_nv driver rather than the ahci driver.

----------

## OriginalJay

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> It looks like the LiveCD works properly because it uses the sata_nv driver rather than the ahci driver.

 

Is there a way to get my kernel to use the sata_nv driver?

----------

## cyrillic

Sure, compile it without the ahci driver.

----------

## darkelvenangel

cyrillic is on the right track

Under Device Drivers check this option 

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

and then go in and you list should look like to this 

```

< >   AHCI SATA support

< >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support

< >   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

< >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>   NVIDIA SATA support

< > ....

```

If you compile these options your computer should boot off the hard drive.

Let us know how you make out

----------

## OriginalJay

 *darkelvenangel wrote:*   

> cyrillic is on the right track
> 
> Under Device Drivers check this option 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've had this driver enabled the whole time, and I've tried with AHCI SATA support enabled and disabled...still doesn't help.

----------

## darkelvenangel

Okay maybe we have a bootloader config problem.

do you still get this?

 *Quote:*   

> !!Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device
> 
> !!The root block device is unspecified or not detected

 

You should be able to drop to the rescue shell if you get this error. If you can check to see if

```
ls /dev/sd*
```

 gives you any output? you can then exit and boot a valid device if any. 

this is a clip from my GRUB menu.lst

```
title Gentoo

    root (hd1,0)

    kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb

    initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo ~UPDATE~

    root (hd1,0)

    kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb3 init=/linuxrc

    initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

```

Note that I use to use a ram disk and now for some reason it doesn't work anymore, also I have Gentoo installed on my second hd.

You could try a ramdrive boot genkernel should have made the correct files.

----------

## humanthing

I've got a quite similar problem and couldn't solve it so far...  :Sad: 

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576037.html

----------

